# "Life is beautiful" email virus



## captainbarred

I received this email, was wondering if anyone could confirm or deny the validity of its statements:

---------- Forwarded Message ----------


> VERY IMPORTANT WARNING
>
> This is not a joke!
>
> Please Be Extremely Careful especially if using
internet mail such as 
> Yahoo, Hotmail, AOL and so on. This information
arrived this morning 
> direct from both Microsoft and Norton.
>
> Please send it to everybody you know who has access
to the Internet.
>
> You may receive an apparently harmless email with a
Power Point 
> presentation "Life is beautiful."
>
> If you receive it DO NOT OPEN THE FILE UNDER ANY
CIRCUMSTANCES, and
delete 
> it immediately. If you open this file, a message
will appear on your 
> screen saying: "It is too late now, your life is no
longer
beautiful." 
> Subsequently you will LOSE EVERYTHING IN YOUR PC and
the person who
sent 
> it to you will gain access to your name, e-mail and
password.
>
> This is a new virus which started to circulate on
Saturday afternoon. 
AOL 
> has already confirmed the severity, and the anti
virus software's are
not 
> capable of destroying it. The virus has been created
by a hacker who
calls 
> himself "life owner."
>
> PLEASE SEND A COPY OF THIS EMAIL TO ALL YOUR FRIENDS
and ask them to
PASS 
> IT ON IMMEDIATELY.


----------



## Glaswegian

Yet another hoax, intended only to cause worry - apparently.

http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/life.is.beautiful.hoax.html

Regards


----------



## Chevy

> > Please send it to everybody you know who has access
> to the Internet.


As soon as you see this, it's got a 99.9% chance of being a hoax.


----------



## Basha

*Life is Beautiful E-mail Hoax*

Just received this hoax yet again today.

If you check the link below it should explain everything. This hoax has been around since 2002 and has been sent in many different languages. Good idea to do a google search on any alledged e-mail virus's first before sending them on.

Cheers,

http://www.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/life.is.beautiful.hoax.html


----------



## Geekgirl

*HERE* you can search for hoaxes


----------

